# Holding tank for water



## acidflea (May 3, 2003)

I currently have a 125 Gal tank. I use a rubbermaid trash can that is in a closet for holding water for a water changes. I have a powerhead in the trash can and treat the water before I do a water change. The problem is the trash can is only 20 gallons. I want to do larger water changes and would like to use one larger container instead of multiple smaller containers. Has anyone ever used a large feed tank like they use to feed livestock? I dont see any reason why it wouldnt work but just wondering if anyone had any other ideas? Links below.

https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=18370

http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/Pr ... click=2744

Thanks


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

There is a commercial sized rubbermaid trash can that you can also buy a wheel base for. The one I have is 44 gals and perfect for a water change for a 180 gal tank. They often sell them at Menards and Farm & Fleet. They also have a lid which helps keep evaporation down. Its expensive for a trash can but less expensive than other options.

I have a 65 gal tank that collects R/O water and it was expensive.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's a couple of links.

PlastiMart

Tank Depot


----------



## acidflea (May 3, 2003)

After looking at some local places today I decided to go ahead and get another large trash can. I got a 37gal for $12. Much cheaper than anything else I could find. Will I be ok if I just use an air pump instead of a powerhead to keep water movement until I do the water change? On my other one I have a powerhead that runs 24/7.

Thanks


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Do you have to adjust your water parameters before refilling your tank? If not, I would just add it directly from the tap using a Python or some other type of hose/adapter.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would think a strong air pump will circulate the water just fine. I've found that it'll need to be strong to 
push air in something as deep as a trash can. An air pump is usually cheaper to run too.


----------



## acidflea (May 3, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## acidflea (May 3, 2003)

One more question. Is there any reason that I cant use warm water when I fill up the trash cans?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

acidflea said:


> One more question. Is there any reason that I cant use warm water when I fill up the trash cans?


You'd do the same when filling directly to the aquarium from the tap, so I don't see any reason why you can't fill your holding tank the same way. I'm assuming you mean a mix of hot and cold that would be close to tank temp.


----------

